# Running freezer off vehicle during power outage?



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have seen mention of this on HT and just wondered if anyone could provide some info and direction . I am about to send pig to freezer camp and have frequent winter power outages. I really dont like canned meat so would prefer a way to run the chest freezer for a couple hours each day if needed.

Thanks in advance ~ vickie


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

We have an inverter for our truck, which plugs into the cigarette lighter. So I suppose you could plug a freezer into that. Although I'd hate to run our truck for a couple of hours just to keep our freezer cold, although I guess we could keep it cold just long enough to can it up!


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

hmmm, I tried this about three weeks ago when we were out for 3 days. Never had the amps to run it. I would try it first, before depending on it...


----------



## forphase1 (Aug 5, 2010)

During this most recent power outages there wasn't a generator to be found. I bought a 800/900 watt inverter, hooked it up to my car, and was able to keep the stuff in my freezer frozen by running the freezer a few hours a day. I only had to run my car about 15 minutes every 2 hours to so to keep the battery sufficiently charged. Not the idea situation, but better than losing everything in my freezer.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

If you don't open the freezer door, stuff will stay frozen solid for days. Try to keep the freezer full, the fuller it is the more efficent. For example if you have space, just fill it with fresh water jugs. If you need space remove frozen water.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

forphase1 said:


> During this most recent power outages there wasn't a generator to be found. I bought a 800/900 watt inverter, hooked it up to my car, and was able to keep the stuff in my freezer frozen by running the freezer a few hours a day. I only had to run my car about 15 minutes every 2 hours to so to keep the battery sufficiently charged. Not the idea situation, but better than losing everything in my freezer.


Was this adequate to run a 9 cu ft freezer ?


----------



## forphase1 (Aug 5, 2010)

I moved all the most valuable frozen stuff to my smallest freezer after the power had been off for a few days, and it was sufficient for it. However, I also tried it on a slightly larger freezer and it did not work. You'd need to research the amps needed (should be on a label on your freezer) and get a large enough inverter to work. The freezer I was running was fairly small, about that size of a dryer.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks! I am looking at inverters right now.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Isn't there some math formula for what size inverter? And compare it to what size freezer?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Isn't there some math formula for what size inverter? And compare it to what *size *freezer?


The "size" of the freezer doesn't matter.
All that matters is the *wattage* required by the compressor

Untitled Document


Energy Savers: Estimating Appliance and Home Electronic Energy Use



> You can usually find the wattage of most appliances stamped on the bottom or back of the appliance, or on its nameplate. The wattage listed is the maximum power drawn by the appliance. Since many appliances have a range of settings (for example, the volume on a radio), the actual amount of power consumed depends on the setting used at any one time.
> If the wattage is not listed on the appliance, you can still estimate it by finding the *current draw (in amperes) and multiplying that by the voltage* used by the appliance.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

I bought one of these from ALTe 5 years ago. I ran it off a deep cycle battery in the garage. I now have a little 12 v (30 amp) power supply from eBay that runs it. Uses almost no power and has been reliable. If power goes out, just hook a battery to it and it will power for at least 3-4 days with no problem.

SC

http://sundanzer.com/solar-power-refrigerators/chest-style/


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Vickie44 said:


> ....I am about to send pig to freezer camp and have frequent winter power outages.....


Since you seem to be worried about power outages during the winter, I would suggest that you store your freezer food in plastic crates. Then, when the power goes out, just carry the crates outside to a shady location or unheated shed where the food will stay frozen until the power comes back on.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

The sundanzer supposed to be able to run off 2 solar panels without batteries involved. Well thats what they claim. Its well insulated. Dont need an inverter. Also rather expensive for what it is, but it is top of line, should hold up well. If you can afford it, this is way to go in my opinion.

As to running off freezer a car. Yes if you have proper sized inverter. But running a car engine long periods is expensive way to do this. Alternator can run off a 5hp engine, need it all wired to charge a 12V battery, then hook the say 1000watt inverter to the battery. It will work and you dont have to run dang thing 24/7. Just running it say 4 or 5 hour in evening should keep stuff frozen if you dont open it very much. Maybe also give you LED or fluorescent lamp and recharge your laptop and/or cell at same time.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

For a freezer, running amps and starting amps are two different numbers. You need an inverter large enough to start the compressor motor. Running amps will be one half or less.

There are also two different kinds of inverters. A modified sine wave and a true sine wave. My side by side freezer will not work with a modified sine wave inverter. A true sine wave inverter will cost considerably more than a modified sine wave.

Given your location I would try Cabin's suggestion first.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

while you could , run your trucks v8 engine to use the power that comes off from a small belt to the alternator and use this 20,000 dollar tool to do what a 150 dollar tool does better with less fuel

kind of like i could use rounds in my 30-06 to punch a hole about where i need it at a cost of a dollar a round and some risk , or i could get out the electric drill , the high speed drill bits and a center punch and get the hole clean and right were i want it.

if the only tool available for the job is the truck , then sure but , I would plan on getting a small generator first. if given that option. the more options the better , what if the truck is damaged 

i tried something like this once, it was a good way to test the alternator and battery , i had to replace the alternator the next day , as it must have been weak.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> Since you seem to be worried about power outages during the winter, I would suggest that you store your freezer food in plastic crates. Then, when the power goes out, just carry the crates outside to a shady location or unheated shed where the food will stay frozen until the power comes back on.


I am also concerned about other seasons once I fill this freezer.

Last few winters we have had frequent bouts of above freezing temps, adequate for refrig items in a container outside but not for solid frozen . I have frozen water jugs in the chest freezer so I could cover with a blanket and last a day or two.

I heat with wood and have lamps etc, I really dont mind power failures . I feel funny saying this but the peace and quiet of a snow event is ruined by the constant droning of generators , I would rather not have one UNLESS they make a real small quiet one that I could use for just the freezer and run only a couple hours a day. Do they make something like that ?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Never tried running a freezer on an inverter, but as others have said, food will stay good for several days in the freezer if you leave it shut. However, we lost power a couple of days ago while the in laws were visiting. The temps were in the high 90's low 100's and the in laws couldn't handle the heat. We plugged a fan up to our inverter. If it had stayed out longer than it did we would have moved to the RV and used the generator.


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

Here are a couple of very important points from someone who has done this. 

1. Dont run this from your cig lighter. That is for lighting your smokes. You would want to run this right off your battery, only used while your vehicle is running. The wiring and the fuse in a cig lighter is not able to handle the surge from an induction motor. I would not run more than about 800 watts from a cig lighter, Probably not even that. 

2. Make sure you have the alternator/battery combo to do this. I have a Tacoma pickup with a tow package and big fat alternator, and a brand new battery. A sedan wont work, probably not any four popper package. Most under eight cylinder stock packages will be risky, unless they are upgraded if you want your vehicle to become a generator.

3. Get a good inverter. I have one that is usually installed in a semi truck, huge cables, wired right to the battery, able to handle surge. Only for emergencies, my truck is more important than my freezer meat.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

If anyone plans to make a longer term power station out of an automobile, you will want to replace your alternator with the largest alternator that will fit, both in the physical size and the amperage output. 
Also, wire in an additional battery.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info !


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Since you seem to be worried about power outages during the winter, I would suggest that you store your freezer food in plastic crates. Then, when the power goes out, just carry the crates outside to a shady location or unheated shed where the food will stay frozen until the power comes back on.


Cabin, last winter (Nov. thru Mar.) we only had 20 days when the high temp for the day was 32 or below (and only 6 at or below 25). We had no days when ice cream would have remained hard.

We rarely lose power during real snow storms. Most of the time, wide spread power outages are due to ice storms, when the air temps are very close to 32.

ETA: Interestingly, we had more days above 60 (26) than we had below freezing!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Why not budget for a small generator. Seem to me it would save you money in the long run. We bought a small used one at the flea market for 20.00. The guy said it wouldn't start. Got it home and it was too low in oil, it has a safty thing where if it runs low in oil it shuts down and won't start. DH cleaned it up put a new filter on it and filled it with oil and fresh gas. It runs like a top.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

A very good quality small generator is a Honda 2000i . . .
Retail $900 . . . . . .

It is far far far cheaper to keep your freezer going with this generator than your *car*...
Plus you could power other things in addition to your freezer.

These generators are very quiet. You could stand over it and hold a normal level conversation.........

Those *truck stop* inverters are Very Poor quality.......

Running any thing off a ***car*** inverter during a power outage is a poor idea.


----------



## Sam Boggs (Feb 3, 2011)

Just came off of 9.5 days without power. My generator is a Champion 4,000 watt surge, 3500 run. I plugged in our fridge and a large freezer + 2 box fans and misc lights. Without the lights I got by on 12 hours @ useage of 4 gal of gas. I am going to purchase another for our a/c, the local tractor supply has them now @ $329 + Ohio tax.
Sam


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Even tho that *Champion* genny is on the really low end of the "Quality" list, it is still a good example of putting the "wear and tear" on a plug-in-portable genny . . and NOT the "car"

For the mentioned 'outage' . . . . . .4 gal of gas........

And what would the "car" have used ., . .????????

And if the situation were really nasty that would leave you with that many less gallons of fuel in your **bug out wheels**

A good idea would be too put to rest any idea of "using" your car to power an appliance......................


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Having a generator, whatever size, is all well and good. But what if the power outage is long term? 

Personally, I still feel that canning up the meats prior to a power outage is the safest thing to do. If we get in a SHTF situation, I don't want to be wasting time worrying about losing expensive meat in the freezer. And meat is going to be a LOT more expensive in the near future. Just sayin'...


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

After reading here I would have to agree with you all that a small generator is the way to go and I will start looking .

Julie I am going to can some of this fresh pork and see how like it


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Vickie44 said:


> After reading here I would have to agree with you all that a small generator is the way to go and I will start looking .
> 
> Julie I am going to can some of this fresh pork and see how like it


I grew up on home canned meats, including salmon and tuna, as we couldn't afford a freezer. I don't remember my Mom canning a lot of chicken and turkey like I do though. 

I have small cubed ham in pints for adding to beans (which I have pressure canned also), and pulled pork in quarts. 

Besides not risking loss of a costly supply of meats in a power outage, having it prepared in jars makes cooking a lot simpler during those times also.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey Vickie. If you have a tractor, you can get a PTO driven generator that will produce enough electricity to run a small compound. Just a look at the first couple that come up on EBAY, 12 kw, new, $975. 16kw new --$1999 free shipping.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

J, I do can alot but I am just not that pleased with meat Ive canned as oppose to frozen . I started a thread about that a while ago and got a few tips for next time I try. I have found it dry, lacking in flavor and it doesnt take on the flavors of what I try to cook it with.

I do keep a few jars each of stew starter, chicken and pineapple with peppers and a spicy sausage with corn and black beans for simple ( woodstove ) cooking.These recipes are from CreativeCanning , a really nice site, and I will do more combos from this site this fall.

Got any canning tips for me please?


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Z I was thinking about that as I still have that tractor with the saw set up on it and at the old place we used to do that to milk the cows.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

My brother has a little Honda generator that puts out about 2000 watts and is extremely quiet. He bought it for his deer camp and wanted a low noise model. We've used it on some barn projects, and you can talk normally near it. Most models I've worked with, you yell to communicate if you are within 30-40 feet of the generator. Here's a link, and I think his is the equivalent of the EU2000i. (Might find one on Craigslist if you are patient.) Good luck.

Quiet Honda Generator - Deluxe Honda Generators WiseSales.com


----------



## Old_Grey_Mare (Feb 18, 2006)

Check out these two podcasts for lots of info including just how to run your freezer off your vehicle. Might not be the best ultimate solution but for around 60 bucks it is much cheaper than a generator!

Steven Harris on Dealing with a Large Scale Blackout Part 1 | The Survival Podcast

Steven Harris on Dealing with a Blackout - Part 2 | The Survival Podcast


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

Although I have never tried it I have a tip that might work for when there are no generators available. I think someone posted this from Florida on an ebay board I used to read. They said to rent a welding machine and that it has sockets to plug in electrical things when you can't need a generator, like after a hurricane, and can't find one. They said that's what they used.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Word of caution...

Most inexpensive inverters are "Modified Sine Wave" which is not good for inductive loads and many electronics. You really want a pure sine wave inverter and they are not cheap. Other wise you risk premature failure of said components.

Newer cars have pretty high amp alternators. You alternators amps will be your limiting factor. You could how ever put a battery bank together then use a low amp or not enough amp alternator to recharge it. I would do something like the off roaders do for their on board welder set up. that is wire a quick connect/disconnect.they use it for their welding leads but you would use it for a charge controller. Add in a battery Isolator to prevent draining your starting battery down.that way you do not need to continually be hooking and unhooking when it was not necessary. 

Really a small generator is what you want,preferably with a propane carb. 
Put your freezer in a temp stable area (cellar,basement) only open it once per day use a cooler to keep what you take out, run the genny a couple hours and bring it back to temp.

Amp x volts = watts x 1000 = KWs 
Find the plate on your freezer and you will know the power you need.
Once you know this you should be able to figure out a battery bank or if your alternator can power a sufficient size inverter.
example 7amps x 120 volts = 840 watts. but inductive loads (Electric motors) have High Surge starts, that 840 on start will be more like 2 and a half Kw's which will trip the safety and shut things down. this can be compensated for with capacitors but you still will need a substantial surge capacity. which generators and inverters will show continuous and surge.
Let shoot back to the alternator, if you have a high amp alternator, 100-200 amp your total power is 100v x 12v = 1200 watts and figure 80% efficency in the Inverter so your now at 960 watts. Plenty to run the fridge but not enough to start it. a 200 amp with a few capacitors may do it. I think most cars have 100 to 160 amp though. So now you know why I recommended a battery bank if you go this route.
You want to size your bank properly though, other wise that investment will be short lived. You could maybe find and recondition some auto batteries but your better bets is deep cycles. at the previous example of 840watts with surge you would want 8400 watts of battery bank to run your freezer 4 hours. or about 7 100 amp hour batteries.
I figure the batteries and inverter will run you a cool 2 grand then you still may need a charge controller and gas to run the car to charge the bank. 
Now you know why I recommended the Generator!


----------

